# IBO indoor worlds......



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Just sent off my registration..... Anyone else from AT going, be nice to meet some folks......:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm the only one............


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

i will be there on saturday


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I all ready got my time, I will be there on Saturday at 12:30.


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

Flintcreek and I are going. Had a blast last year.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

This is my first year shooting it, is it a good shoot.. Do the 3D equipment manufactures set up booths like they do at other big shoots?


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Me and Terry Jr. will be there at 1:30 on Saturday. The vendors don't make it to this one. You start at one target and then as soon as you shoot locate your next target so you know where to shoot from. It's kinda hectic just don't get caught up in the back and forth shooting positions and feel like you have to shoot in a hurry.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

I will be there, have not registered yet though. Shooting MBO


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Bowbuster said:


> This is my first year shooting it, is it a good shoot.. Do the 3D equipment manufactures set up booths like they do at other big shoots?


No not really... Its just like the show that just took place at the Stevens Convention Center in Rosemont, if you went to that IBO qualifier. Its an outdoor shot (mostly fishing stuff) and the shooting is in the back. Its pretty poor lighting, and very fast paced. Be ready to shoot, theres no breaks.

It is ususally pretty fun, but not what people usually expect, I would bet...

B~ :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Brad HT said:


> No not really... Its just like the show that just took place at the Stevens Convention Center in Rosemont, if you went to that IBO qualifier. Its an outdoor shot (mostly fishing stuff) and the shooting is in the back. Its pretty poor lighting, and very fast paced. Be ready to shoot, theres no breaks.
> 
> It is ususally pretty fun, but not what people usually expect, I would bet...
> 
> B~ :darkbeer:


Yeah I was at the IBO IL state championship so I will assume it is a lot like that.....


----------



## 3-DArchery (Dec 6, 2009)

My Son and i will be there we just sent our App in today i am trying for Saturday around 12


----------



## shop1teach (Aug 1, 2009)

*Cleveland IBO*

Noon Friday. 
4 of us going.
Make sure you go to the bathroom just before you start. It's 40 targets with out stopping. Some yrs darker than other yrs. I enjoy it every year.


----------



## corps (Dec 24, 2009)

*pic*

Please take pics everyone who's going. I'd like to see. :smile:


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

most likely..sat shootin hc


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

*iNDOOR WORLDS*

I'll be their Saturday shooting 2:00 mbo 4 of us going 3 of us shooting mbo 1 shooting msr


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

My dad and I are going to be sending in our registrations today. What are the time slots by? 1 hour increments? Half hour?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Katera131 said:


> My dad and I are going to be sending in our registrations today. What are the time slots by? 1 hour increments? Half hour?
> Thanks
> Dave


The best thing to do is call the host club phone # on the registration form to find out what times are left.


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

Bowtechie said:


> The best thing to do is call the host club phone # on the registration form to find out what times are left.


Alright, good deal. Thanks


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Saturday at 2:30 along with shuey and gigabyte.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Saturday 930,3of us 2 mbo 1 msr


----------



## RutCrazy (Jan 1, 2010)

*indoor worlds*

Talked with Virgie the other day-2 of us shooting Sat. 9:30 in MBO... Have fun to all, it's kinda like a cattle auction, but alot more fun and doesn't stink as bad.... Hopefully this year we'll be back in the main building- not the wharehouse..


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Got my shoot time, 10:30 Saturday morning (HC).. Looking forward to it, this is my first big shoot so to say.. I got bit by the 3D bug last year after hunting season and now i look forward to the off season....:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I think someone else mentioned this but just a reminder to make sure you have your bow sighted in perfect and hope it doesn't get knocked off in transit since you can't shoot at any practice bags except right before you shoot the first target and don't really have much time to change anything. And another thing don't get caught up in the hustle and bustle and think you have to shoot real fast. Take your time on your shot.


----------



## shakylx (Nov 21, 2008)

Me and my buddy Donny shoot at 9am on saturday in HC


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I shoot friday at 12:30 MBR.


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

I'll be there friday, probably going to shoot hunting class. See you all there!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Sunday at 1:00.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

two of us at 11am Sat. in HC,one at 11:30 SPM


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

my wife and i are going. shooting sunday. 10:30


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll be there not sure if I'm going Friday or Saturday


----------



## PAPOPEANDYOUNG (Nov 23, 2008)

*indoor world...*

hey...shoot 9;30 am on saturday....its a fun shoot,,,,,goodluck 2 all going


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bakeman57 said:


> Flintcreek and I are going. Had a blast last year.


Yep, Friday 2pm


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

3 of us saturday at 11:30


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

10 of us sunday from michigan


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Saturday at 2:30 shooting HC along with SHUEY, and GIGABYTE. Got my Commander back from BowXpert.com and ready to go.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

It would be nice if they did a bit better job breaking up groups of friends shooting together here. In the past there was always group juggling independent of your shoot times or even days. Maybe with the new system of having everyone group together in the half hour blocks and then grouping long and short stakes and sending them out every 8 minutes from these will help this. Time will tell. I shoot saturday morning. I love this shoot reguardless... once I figured out how to pace myself.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*world*

I might be going too. Have a few friends shooting sunday, going to call and see if there is room for one more.


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

ttt..... let the cattle auction begin!!!!!! Good luck to everyone. Shoot straight!


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

We shot yesterday and attendance appeared to be way down from last year...at least for the Friday shoot. I don't think I ever saw 80 shooters on the line at once. They did have a better target selection than last year...of course it was the targets that get me every time:zip:


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

flintcreek6412 said:


> We shot yesterday and attendance appeared to be way down from last year...at least for the Friday shoot. I don't think I ever saw 80 shooters on the line at once. They did have a better target selection than last year...of course it was the targets that get me every time:zip:


Did they start with a standing bear as usual? I hope they don't have all the beavers like last year. I'd rather shoot a turkey. ukey: For some reason that black boar is the one that usually gets me. I'm going to get one this year. 
We leave at 8:30 to shoot at 1:30.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Finished shooting yesterday and had a ball. It was my first time up there and I cannot wait until next year. 

The only thing I would have liked is to see some of the targets a little further away.

P.S. Thanks to Seth at BowXperts.com. I finished 13 up.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

This was my first experience shooting this shoot. I can say I had a good time EXCEPT FOR 1 DETAIL---you pay $50.00 for the shoot, drive 5 hours one way, and then THEY NAIL YOU FOR ANOTHER $8.00 TO GET INTO THE ARENA. I'm not even complaining about the $8.00 parking pass, you get that anywhere for these large venues. No where on the shooting application did it say anything about having to pay another admission fee once you got there. I talked to some veteran shooters and said it was in the registration fee other years. It would have been nice to know ahead of time.

As far as the actual shooting, I thought the lighting was fine, target selection was good, and so was the variety. 42 yard turkeys suck!!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I think the turkey was 44-45 yards.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

60X said:


> I think the turkey was 44-45 yards.


Then I must have held high:embara:


----------

